# Erst jQuery ausführen, dann Seite anzeigen



## Daaguru (25. Mai 2010)

Nabend zusammen,

momentan stehe ich vor einem eher kleinen aber entscheidenden Problem.

Ich möchte das meine Seite erst angezeigt wird, NACHDEM der jQuery Code ausgeführt wurde.

Ich habe schon ettliche Tricks versucht zB. 

```
$(document).ready(function() { ... });

<!-- oder -->

<script type="text/javascript">
 //erst am Ende vom DOM eingefügt
</script>

<!-- und beides -->
```

Gibt es noch eine Möglichkeit um diesen Fall zu gewährleisten?

Gruß
~daA|guRu~


----------



## ComFreek (25. Mai 2010)

Hallo,

du könntest die ganze Seite ausblenden und nach der Funktion wieder einblenden.

```
...
<style type="text/css">
body
{
  display:none;
}
</style>

<script type="text/javascript">
$(document).ready(function() 
{
  // Befehle
  // Body einblenden (kenne mich nicht aus in JQuery) 
});
```


----------



## Daaguru (25. Mai 2010)

Perfekte Idee.
Werde ich gleich ausprobieren.


----------



## tobee (25. Mai 2010)

Wenn du willst kannst du die Seite schön einfaden lassen 

```
$(document).ready(function() {
    // befehle
    $("body").fadeIn("slow");
}
```
fadeIn()


----------



## Sven Mintel (26. Mai 2010)

Moin,



ComFreek hat gesagt.:


> Hallo,
> 
> du könntest die ganze Seite ausblenden und nach der Funktion wieder einblenden.
> 
> ...



Das ist so nicht ganz empfehlenswert, Benutzern mit deaktiviertem JS wäre die Seite unzugänglich, nicht mal ein Hinweis auf das benötigte JS wäre möglich.
Methode, um das zu Umgehen: http://www.tutorials.de/forum/javas...js-aendern-bis-seite-geladen.html#post1842008


----------



## ComFreek (26. Mai 2010)

@Sven Mintel: Stimmt. Interessante Lösung im Link.


----------

